# My Experience With Caviar



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

So I worked a few weekends with Caviar in Dallas so I'm sharing my experience with everyone. 

Prior to this I've only done Uber Eats so that's all I have to compare it to. 

Pros:

Tips. I have been averaging a 70% tip rate. Average tip is $5.

Pay. This is a little hard to explain. Caviar's system figures the pay using some algorithm. It takes into consideration how far you are from the restaurant, how far it is to the customer, the size of the order and I'm sure other factors. However it figures it out, I'm making more per mile and per hour then I did with Uber. 

No rating system. No stars or thumbs up/down. No cancellation rate. No acceptance percentage. 

You know everything about the order before you accept it. It tells you where you have to pick up from, the neighborhood you are dropping it off to and how much you will be paid. 

2 minutes to accept the order. I don't remember how long Uber gave but I think it was 10 seconds or less. This helps if you're in a bad cell area or in a high rise apartment building. 

Don't need to keep the app on the screen. This was a huge pet peeve with Uber. There were times I got logged off because I was surfing the net on my phone waiting for an order. Not only does Caviar run in the background, it also sends a text message when you've been assigned a new order. Now while I'm waiting I watch Netflix.

Driver support is easy to get a hold of and super helpful. I have had a few orders with wrong addresses, people not home, another driver sent to pick up the same order. Support is a text away and I've always been fairly compensated for my trouble. 

Cons:

Scheduled shifts. Shifts fill up pretty quick. You can sign on without scheduling but priority goes to the scheduled drivers. 

No reimbursement for tolls. This may seem nit picky but if I'm going to give a fair assessment I think this needs to be mentioned. In Dallas there is only 1 toll road in the delivery area so it's really not that big of a deal to me.

Small delivery area. This is a pro in some ways. I drive a lot less delivery miles, but the delivery area is 30 miles from my home so I'm limited to how often I can work. 

Not as busy. With Uber the orders didn't stop when I signed on for a dinner shift. Caviar is still growing in this area so there aren't as many orders. I never do more than 5 hour shifts. There have been days when I've only gotten 5 orders and days when I've gotten 10 orders. But between the pay and tips, even getting 5 orders I'm still making as much as I did with Uber but driving half as much. 

That's been my experience. If there are other Caviar drivers out there, I'd like to know if you are having the same experience.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice review! Sounds like a pretty good gig.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I do Caviar in Los Angeles and the payscale sounds a bit higher out here. They do pay the most out of all the delivery services but you'll average about two an hour, as opposed to the other apps like Postmates that give you all you can handle. 

But generally you'll have to do about three Dasher or Postmates orders to equal one good Cavy order.


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> I do Caviar in Los Angeles and the payscale sounds a bit higher out here. They do pay the most out of all the delivery services but you'll average about two an hour, as opposed to the other apps like Postmates that give you all you can handle.
> 
> But generally you'll have to do about three Dasher or Postmates orders to equal one good Cavy order.


Thanks I'm also in L.A. and was thinking of adding Caviar to my delivery plate lol. May I ask where in L.A. you drive? I mostly do Westside and South Bay. Thanks in advance.

Thanks for sharing your experience!



UEDriverMK said:


> So I worked a few weekends with Caviar in Dallas so I'm sharing my experience with everyone.
> 
> Prior to this I've only done Uber Eats so that's all I have to compare it to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

TiaraD said:


> Thanks I'm also in L.A. and was thinking of adding Caviar to my delivery plate lol. May I ask where in L.A. you drive? I mostly do Westside and South Bay. Thanks in advance.


DTLA, Westwood/Brentwood areas.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UEDriverMK said:


> So I worked a few weekends with Caviar in Dallas so I'm sharing my experience with everyone.
> 
> Prior to this I've only done Uber Eats so that's all I have to compare it to.
> 
> ...


I thought we were discussing REAL CAVIAR !

There is a small fortune to be made in Mullet Roe Caviar. The season only lasts about 3 weeks. Have to hit it hard and hit it fast.
Bottarga.


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> DTLA, Westwood/Brentwood areas.


Thanks for responding! I figured Brentwood would be a good one. Hoping for some in South Bay too.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Started driving for them yesterday and so far I'm not impressed. They don't seem to have enough orders to satisfy even a single order per hour at peak hours. 

I was hoping it could be a better paying version of postmates where I can log in and out as I please but nope not even close.


----------

